# Glitch/hack towns?



## regigiygas (Mar 23, 2015)

(i'm not even 100% sure if we're allowed to talk about this but i haven't seen anything saying we can't. i just want to talk about it but i'm not telling anyone how to do it)


have you guys seen them?
would you hack your town (move your villagers, buildings, etc)?

what do you think of it?



one of my towns is hacked and i adore it, have a look!

my map, some scenery, more scenery

if your town is hacked, maybe show it off if you want??





(if there is a rule about this that i may have missed, please let me know!)


edit: i rechecked the rules and i THINK that since it says to not include or promote hacking information, i'm in the clear?

cause i'm not sharing how to do it​


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 23, 2015)

I would never ever hack my town. It would take the fun out of it. 


The only thing I would do would be using hacks to change my town name, though I'm not even sure if I'd do that if it was an option xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

There are some cool hacks I have seen on tumblr and stuff, but I don't like cheating in my game. 

I saw someone put Zucker on their beach and it was super cute, his house was built into the cliff and stuff.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 23, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> There are some cool hacks I have seen on tumblr and stuff, but I don't like cheating in my game.
> 
> I saw someone put Zucker on their beach and it was super cute, his house was built into the cliff and stuff.


That would be cute and cool, but I wouldn't do it for myself.


----------



## regigiygas (Mar 23, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I would never ever hack my town. It would take the fun out of it.
> 
> 
> The only thing I would do would be using hacks to change my town name, though I'm not even sure if I'd do that if it was an option xD


yep, changing your town name is a thing you can do. 


you can basically change everything about your game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> There are some cool hacks I have seen on tumblr and stuff, but I don't like cheating in my game.
> 
> I saw someone put Zucker on their beach and it was super cute, his house was built into the cliff and stuff.



when I was working on my town I accidentally put Bones's house in the ocean, and Deirdre was hanging off of a cliff D8


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> That would be cute and cool, but I wouldn't do it for myself.



Exactly. It's cool to see what people do, but any chance to corrupt my data NO THANKS. I even get scared transferring stuff between my towns using 2 3DS's because someone wrote that that corrupted their data! And plus I like working for my stuff you know? I actually like having to creatively place my paths and stuff instead of just straight lines.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 23, 2015)

I've seen one town like it. They had public work projects in the water and such. It looked cool, but I wouldn't hack my game. I've got most homes where I want them through the reset trick. Which is time consuming but it feels more rewarding when you finally get that home in the right place. I like the bamboo in the water in your town, that looks really nice.


----------



## Kindra (Mar 23, 2015)

I keep my 3DS updated and I always update my brother's for him as well, so no, ahem, _editing_ for me. :'(
Every single rock in my second town is in my way and I would do anything to get rid of them. And I really want to move my mayor's house. And I want to get rid of The Roost in my main town. And I want to keep both my towns nice and grassy -- no more ugly dirt spots! And I want to bypass the bush chain limit and move my town hall one space to the right and I WANT EVERYTHING I DON'T HAAAAVE


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 23, 2015)

regigiygas said:


> yep, changing your town name is a thing you can do.
> 
> 
> you can basically change everything about your game.
> ...


You can change your town name? The only hacking device I know of is Powersaves.....ah Powersaves. My friend is a huge hacker and he once corrupted his game from hacking so much. It wasn't ACNL though.


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 23, 2015)

Not an option for me as I have European games and 3DS systems only but my friends have hacked their towns. I wouldn't mind being able to put things like the picnic blanket on the beach but it's not something I'm that fussed about. My friend did hack some items for me and put some on my island as well, I'll try to find the thread it was discussed in as I posted pictures.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?217910-Island-Bug


----------



## regigiygas (Mar 23, 2015)

Kindra said:


> I keep my 3DS updated and I always update my brother's for him as well, so no, ahem, _editing_ for me. :'(
> Every single rock in my second town is in my way and I would do anything to get rid of them. And I really want to move my mayor's house. And I want to get rid of The Roost in my main town. And I want to keep both my towns nice and grassy -- no more ugly dirt spots! And I want to bypass the bush chain limit and move my town hall one space to the right and I WANT EVERYTHING I DON'T HAAAAVE


i keep mine updated too but out of all my 3ds systems (I have literally all of them, I'm a handheld collector), I was able to find one with the correct firmware and I was sO happy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> You can change your town name? The only hacking device I know of is Powersaves.....ah Powersaves. My friend is a huge hacker and he once corrupted his game from hacking so much. It wasn't ACNL though.



yeah! it's not thru power saves which is probably why you're able to do it. I have a power save and I actually really don't like it????

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> Not an option for me as I have European games and 3DS systems only but my friends have hacked their towns. I wouldn't mind being able to put things like the picnic blanket on the beach but it's not something I'm that fussed about. My friend did hack some items for me and put some on my island as well, I'll try to find the thread it was discussed in as I posted pictures.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?217910-Island-Bug



the EU games can be edited too~! a friend of mine in England was able to do it successfully.


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 23, 2015)

regigiygas said:


> the EU games can be edited too~! a friend of mine in England was able to do it successfully.



Ohh I had no idea .

A few more pictures of my island, now fully decorated :3


----------



## regigiygas (Mar 23, 2015)

very nice! I love the roses


----------



## Bowie (Mar 23, 2015)

I'd love to hack my town. Back when Let's Go to the City was popular I tried all I could to hack my town but I didn't know what I was doing. I have absolutely nothing against hacking provided you're not harming anyone else. Hacking has many benefits.


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 23, 2015)

regigiygas said:


> very nice! I love the roses



Thanks :3, I actually took all the gold ones over myself one at a time and two blue roses which I then watered and grew there. The only minor problem I have is I watered them all with the golden can my friend put there and now my island won't stop spawning blue roses . I just keep moving the extras so they don't spoil the pattern I have.

I'd offer to water people's island hybrids or plant their money trees on the island on TBT as I can use my basket to transfer the tools but I'm not sure of the rules on posting that kind of offer.


----------



## regigiygas (Mar 23, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I'd love to hack my town. Back when Let's Go to the City was popular I tried all I could to hack my town but I didn't know what I was doing. I have absolutely nothing against hacking provided you're not harming anyone else. Hacking has many benefits.


thankfully, the software for hacking ACNL games doesn't work over wireless/Internet
so you can't ruin other peoples towns with building seeds (like in wild world)


the only game you can destroy is your own 8D
(and even that is difficult to do)




fancy: that would be neat! I edited my island thru something different, but it's not like I go on it much lol


----------



## Bowie (Mar 23, 2015)

regigiygas said:


> thankfully, the software for hacking ACNL games doesn't work over wireless/Internet
> so you can't ruin other peoples towns with building seeds (like in wild world)
> 
> 
> ...



I'd be lying if I said I wouldn't be interested if I ever found out how.


----------



## GumCat (Mar 23, 2015)

Your town looks really cool! I think personally I'm gonna see how much I can do within the regular realm of actions for a town first before I really think about hacking but yeah I can see why someone might wanna. I don't know if I think it would actually take any fun out of the game.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 23, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Ohh I had no idea .
> 
> A few more pictures of my island, now fully decorated :3



Wow, that's actually pretty cool. How did you even do that?


----------



## Lualdara (Mar 23, 2015)

Your town and island look really cool! I personally wouldn't hack my game but I have nothing against people who do it on their own games or to help people. I just wish we could do that cool stuff legally, I really want houses and pwps on the beach and pond rocks and river bamboos...


----------



## Bixxy (Mar 23, 2015)

How do you do this? I'm sorry I'm a bit new :c


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 23, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Wow, that's actually pretty cool. How did you even do that?



As i said previously my friend did it for me, in the link I posted before I explained how it came about . Although I didn't think it was possible to do unless you had an older Japanese console.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Envyena said:


> Your town and island look really cool! I personally wouldn't hack my game but I have nothing against people who do it on their own games or to help people. I just wish we could do that cool stuff legally, I really want houses and pwps on the beach and pond rocks and river bamboos...



The island is mine, the town is regigiygas but I'm sure they could do the same on their island, I wish I knew how to do it myself.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 23, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> As i said previously my friend did it for me, in the link I posted before I explained how it came about . Although I didn't think it was possible to do unless you had an older Japanese console.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


That's so cool!! Now I know what you can do without Powersaves haha ^_^


----------



## alesha (Mar 23, 2015)

How do you do it? I NEED TO KNOW!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ohhhhh ask yourfriend


----------



## Dewy (Mar 23, 2015)

I love your map! Nice tiny little river ^o^

I think the hacks are super cool and I love the idea of actually being able to place things where I want and being able to get rid of the dirt patches. But I'm too paranoid about corruption, so I won't be trying it ~


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 23, 2015)

Dewy said:


> I love your map! Nice tiny little river ^o^
> 
> I think the hacks are super cool and I love the idea of actually being able to place things where I want and being able to get rid of the dirt patches. But I'm too paranoid about corruption, so I won't be trying it ~


Yea, I agree with you. I'm already paranoid already about game corruption, and hacking would make me even more paranoid xD


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 23, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> I didn't think it was possible to do unless you had an older Japanese console.





alesha said:


> How do you do it? I NEED TO KNOW!!!


An older version of _ACNL_ had a glitch that allowed people to place PWPs anywhere. It's not possible to do this with copies of the game released in other regions, which were released with that glitch patched. What's being discussed here is the modification of the game's RAM... And that's all I'm gonna say, considering the site's rules. You're on the Internet, details are easy enough to find.  

I really like seeing how people have developed their towns and changed their geography. Palm trees on the mainland, pine trees on the southern half of your town, multiple waterfalls, rock formations, PWPs next to structures (if I can fit a tree I can fit a lamp, Isabelle!), being able to place villager's houses where you'd like without spending hours plot-resetting... Honestly, I'm surprised by all the design restrictions in the game, considering what's possible and has been possible in other construction management games for decades now. Seriously, what's with the pine tree restrictions?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 23, 2015)

Piyoko said:


> An older version of _ACNL_ had a glitch that allowed people to place PWPs anywhere. It's not possible to do this with copies of the game released in other regions, which were released with that glitch patched. What's being discussed here is the modification of the game's RAM... And that's all I'm gonna say, considering the site's rules. You're on the Internet, details are easy enough to find.
> 
> I really like seeing how people have developed their towns and changed their geography. Palm trees on the mainland, pine trees on the southern half of your town, multiple waterfalls, rock formations, PWPs next to structures (if I can fit a tree I can fit a lamp, Isabelle!), being able to place villager's houses where you'd like without spending hours plot-resetting... Honestly, I'm surprised by all the design restrictions in the game, considering what's possible and has been possible in other construction management games for decades now. Seriously, what's with the pine tree restrictions?



Yea, I've seen that glitch too. I even went to a dream town that had public works projects in the ocean, on the beach, in the rivers, it was pretty cool. If I can remember where I found the dream address I'll definatly share it with you guys ^_^


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2015)

im 100% a cheater.
I wish I knew how to hack becaseu ROCKS and villagers sigh


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

I keep my 3DS updated..so...guess no better layout for me....

*grumble grumble*


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 23, 2015)

Piyoko said:


> An older version of _ACNL_ had a glitch that allowed people to place PWPs anywhere. It's not possible to do this with copies of the game released in other regions, which were released with that glitch patched. What's being discussed here is the modification of the game's RAM... And that's all I'm gonna say, considering the site's rules. You're on the Internet, details are easy enough to find.
> 
> I really like seeing how people have developed their towns and changed their geography. Palm trees on the mainland, pine trees on the southern half of your town, multiple waterfalls, rock formations, PWPs next to structures (if I can fit a tree I can fit a lamp, Isabelle!), being able to place villager's houses where you'd like without spending hours plot-resetting... Honestly, I'm surprised by all the design restrictions in the game, considering what's possible and has been possible in other construction management games for decades now. Seriously, what's with the pine tree restrictions?



Ah ok thanks, unfortunately doesn't look like I'll be able to do it .

I agree about the restrictions, I'd love more control over house and rock placement in my town.


----------



## emre3 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'd do it if I had an extra copy, but not on my main town


----------



## Soggyhands (Mar 23, 2015)

Man, I wish I could use some hacks on my town. I looked at LeafTools but sadly my 3DS isn't compatible with it. If I could use hacks I would remove some of the rocks in my town, remove some ponds, straighten the river, and in general just fix up the imperfections to it.


----------



## regigiygas (Mar 24, 2015)

I removed all but two rocks in my town 


I hate rocks so much ugh


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 24, 2015)

I would love to just be able to put pwp's wherever I like, or some houses on the beach. ;_; If only I'd known about this before updating  Wish there was a workaround. >.< What if you did the editing using someone else's DS who hasn't upgraded, and then pop the cartridge back into your own ?


----------



## P.K. (Mar 24, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> I would love to just be able to put pwp's wherever I like, or some houses on the beach. ;_; If only I'd known about this before updating  Wish there was a workaround. >.< What if you did the editing using someone else's DS who hasn't upgraded, and then pop the cartridge back into your own ?



That is possible. You can edit your town on someone else's 3ds who hasn't updated to 9.5.0-23 while using your cartridge and SD card.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 24, 2015)

This is how people hack their game:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEW_Re2uCLo&list=FLX_KkKxjE9U3dw-d_SkYdIg&index=1

It really isn't that difficult xD. That would be really cool to do though. Maybe.....just maybe.....I'll do it on my cycling town, but not mess my town up too much. Then again I'm not sure what update my systems on.....I'll need to check it out lol.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 24, 2015)

P.K. said:


> That is possible. You can edit your town on someone else's 3ds who hasn't updated to 9.5.0-23 while using your cartridge and SD card.



oh sweet thanks for telling me! here's hoping I can find a irl friend that didn't update


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 24, 2015)

I think if I had an extra copy of the game, and if my DS didnt have the newest update I think I would try it out just to see what it was like. I just recently restarted my town so even if I wasnt up to date I would be afraid of something going terribly wrong. (But I think I read somewhere you make an extra copy of your save before doing anything incase this happens) Ive seen a bunch of people do it on Tumblr and Ive seen a lot of criticism for it, but I honestly dont see what the big deal is and why people are getting so upset ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## P.K. (Mar 24, 2015)

HeyPatience said:


> I think if I had an extra copy of the game, and if my DS didnt have the newest update I think I would try it out just to see what it was like. I just recently restarted my town so even if I wasnt up to date I would be afraid of something going terribly wrong. (But I think I read somewhere you make an extra copy of your save before doing anything incase this happens) Ive seen a bunch of people do it on Tumblr and Ive seen a lot of criticism for it, but I honestly dont see what the big deal is and why people are getting so upset ?\_(ツ)_/?



I think I remember seeing a post on tumblr saying that hacking "ruins the financial infrastructure of the game for everyone else and to please think before being selfish" like lmaaoooooo okay "financial infrasturcture" sure


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 24, 2015)

There are purists for every game and Animal Crossing is no exception. People flip their lid over modding PC games as well, it's very silly. You play your game how you want to play it. If you want to hack it, hack it! Enjoy. I'm too lazy to sit down and figure out how to do it but if I was ever struck with the motivation to learn, I can think of a few rocks and ponds I'd get rid of, absolutely. /shrug

People also get super up in arms about time travel, some about plot resetting... saying the game should be played "how it's meant to be played" and pfffff. You paid for the game, you do whatever you want with the thing. I would just be worried about the stability of my game if it was really heavy on the hacks. That's all.


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 24, 2015)

P.K. said:


> I think I remember seeing a post on tumblr saying that hacking "ruins the financial infrastructure of the game for everyone else and to please think before being selfish" like lmaaoooooo okay "financial infrasturcture" sure



I actually think I saw the same one last night! I wish I had a link to it, but Im sure itll show up on my dash again  

Im not sure what "financial infrastructure" they're talking about, maybe selling/buying/trading with other players? Nor do I understand how its selfish. Ive actually seen quite a few people who have hacked their games, and theyre helping people get wanted items. If thats selfish then I dont want to know that persons definition of selfless. For me its one of those where its not that persons game so I dont see how its effecting them as greatly as they claim it is. Honestly I find the hacking really amusing because its neat to see how creative people can get with this new found freedom 



infinikitten said:


> There are purists for every game and Animal Crossing is no exception. People flip their lid over modding PC games as well, it's very silly. You play your game how you want to play it. If you want to hack it, hack it! Enjoy. I'm too lazy to sit down and figure out how to do it but if I was ever struck with the motivation to learn, I can think of a few rocks and ponds I'd get rid of, absolutely. /shrug
> 
> People also get super up in arms about time travel, some about plot resetting... saying the game should be played "how it's meant to be played" and pfffff. You paid for the game, you do whatever you want with the thing. I would just be worried about the stability of my game if it was really heavy on the hacks. That's all.



This too! ^


----------



## regigiygas (Mar 24, 2015)

tbh i risked it anyway because i wasnt super thrilled with my town or where my villagers were.
my train of thought was, if worse comes to worst, i'll reset. no big deal.

but i took my time to read and fully understand how to do the things and there's really not a whole lot of risk if you read the instructions carefully.



and "financial infrastructure" my left buttcheek 
imo the hacking is more about people getting the town they want than it is about getting the items, you know?
getting bells to expand your house and buy nice furniture is a part of the fun, but if you aren't happy with your town then it's like you don't even want to try.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lithiumlatte said:


> I would love to just be able to put pwp's wherever I like, or some houses on the beach. ;_; If only I'd known about this before updating  Wish there was a workaround. >.< What if you did the editing using someone else's DS who hasn't upgraded, and then pop the cartridge back into your own ?



this is how i did it with my sisters town.


----------



## Caius (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi. We don't allow hacking discussion here. Thank you.


----------

